# A pigeon has moved into my garage!



## atomfemme (Nov 10, 2009)

This bird is very pretty -- all white -- and has both legs banded. Although it seems sort of tame-ish, I can't get close enough to read the bands. S/he wants to be in my garage almost all the time, or if not in the garage then in the yard and very close by. 

I assume this pigeon belongs to somebody. I'm not sure what to do. I don't really want it in my garage pooping on my car all the time. 

Thanks for any advice you can give.

Gloria in PA


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's probably a lost racing pigeon, in which one band will be a seamless band, and the other will be either a chip ring (bigger than the seamless band usually) or a countermark (rubber band). It definitely belongs to someone, and if you can manage to catch it, then you can come back and let us know what the band says. Then we can help you find the owner  If you can reach where it sleeps, then catching it after dark is a piece of cake.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Close the garage-or -after dark you should be able to catch it--maybe throw a towel over it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

where in PA are you located ? maybe someone close by can help .


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a bad time of year for white pigeons in Pa. Alot of hawks looking for a meal,and with the leaves on the trees all gone white sticks out pretty good. The bird was probably chased and is hiding in your garage,from the danger from above.


----------

